# cleaning questions



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Ok im going to be cleaning a few of my other engines that im pretty sure are needing a good cleaning, so what I want to know is if I want to clean the comutator and all that once I have it fully disassembled is it ok to put the parts in an alchol "bath" IE partly submerge, clean and then let dry or will that cause issues? I want to try and do a "deep clean" if you will and get all parts as clean as I can, however I know these things have copper so im not too sure...

also (im going to assume yes, but will ask just so I have the knownledge) is it safe to use the rubbing alchol on the plastic shells to clean them as well or will that ruin the shells? IE will it strip the paint off/numbering/logos/names, ect??

hope to get the questions answered, thanks!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I clean motor / armatures (mostly O) with liberal baths / brush-ups in GooGone. I haven't had any bad issues affecting the copper / electronics. I towel/blow dry, afterwards ... uhh ... the motor, not me!

TJ


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

New Berlin RR said:


> Ok im going to be cleaning a few of my other engines that im pretty sure are needing a good cleaning, so what I want to know is if I want to clean the comutator and all that once I have it fully disassembled is it ok to put the parts in an alchol "bath" IE partly submerge, clean and then let dry or will that cause issues? I want to try and do a "deep clean" if you will and get all parts as clean as I can, however I know these things have copper so im not too sure...
> NO!
> 
> also (im going to assume yes, but will ask just so I have the knownledge) is it safe to use the rubbing alchol on the plastic shells to clean them as well or will that ruin the shells? IE will it strip the paint off/numbering/logos/names, ect??
> ...


Yes, You can have them answered!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ok Sean, why shouldn't I use the alcohol on the plastic will that cause the paint to run/come off??


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

New Berlin RR said:


> ok Sean, why shouldn't I use the alcohol on the plastic will that cause the paint to run/come off??



...because you use alcohol to strip the paint off of shells (that and oven cleaner).


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

N scale catastrophe said:


> ...because you use alcohol to strip the paint off of shells (that and oven cleaner).


Yea what she said!
 
Try using purple cleaner; it works great at stripping paint too! 

Clean the bodies with warm soapy water and a fine soft brush!

Also if you soak the armature in alcohol it can strip the laminations of of the parts or swell up the insulation and destroy the motor!


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ok, hate to ask but by armature what part(s) are you refering to? the rods that the spinning thing sits on to allow it to rotate? sorry when it comes to motors I don't know whats what name wise, I just know how to tear them down and put them back...hehe


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Save this link it is very helpful for looking up parts & knowing what your engine consists of. It's good that you have the confidence in taking things apart & getting them back together. It is even better knowing the names of parts & what they do. 
http://hoseeker.org/


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Amature is the center of the motor! The spinning part!


----------



## 69GE (Jan 8, 2013)

*Thank You*



Sawdust said:


> Save this link it is very helpful for looking up parts & knowing what your engine consists of. It's good that you have the confidence in taking things apart & getting them back together. It is even better knowing the names of parts & what they do.
> http://hoseeker.org/


Was wondering how to identify some of my old junk.
Greatly appreciate this forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Amature is the center of the motor! The spinning part!


ah the part that sits in the magnet ok cool, thanks for the link as well!


----------

